# My very Last ebay selling experience



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Hope this topic does not violate the forum rules.
ive been a part time, off and on again, ebay seller since 2004

Back in Feb 2022 i put a engine up for auction and every thing went well.
After the sell I tried to ship it but come to find out, TO MY SURPRISE, ebay no longer allowed paypal as a funding source and ebay wanted to take the shipping fees from my bank account which would of over drawn it.
So after talking with the buyer we decided to cancel the transaction. However ebay would not let either of us cancel the sell.
I started the refund process and again ebay tried to take the funds for the refund from my checking account, while ebay itself held on to the buyers actual payment.
Not having enough to cover the refund from my own checking account the buyer and i decided to open a dispute. After doing that ebay completely removed the refund button, and we had to let the dispute run it's course while ebay held on the the buyers payment keeping it locked and unusable.

It took ebay 60 some days for ebay to finally resolve the case and return the buyers money.
After all is said and done i still have a 30 cent fee from ebay.

I wounder why ebay could not of simply returned the buyers own payment when we first stared the refund process?
Having said all this,, i realize many of you sell regularly on ebay without issues
But as a once and a while seller .. that was my last attempt at selling on ebay.

Has anyone found any other selling options that allow paypal to be the funding source?

End Vent


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

That sound terrible! I wouldn’t think that they would refuse PayPal. I wouldn’t even want to give them the 30 cents!


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

We Europeans fond of US type prototypes have nearly stopped buying on E bay USA which charges systematically exhorbitant shipping rates, to which the French customs (No relations to E bay of course) add the shipping to the price paid, although in many cases these items bought are second hand. In other words the shipping policy of E bay has completly discouraged the rather brisk market for Europeans who like US railroads. Sort of like sawing off the branch you are sitting on. Besides that they have discontinued some rather nice (useful) classifications which used to exist like imported brass, etc. Making searching for an item a much longer much more tedious prospect.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend mentioned to me a couple of weeks ago that Ebay is now issuing 1099's for tax purposes, and charging a percentage of your shipping charges. I have personally never sold anything on Ebay, so have no 1:1 knowledge.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Ebay is now issuing 1099's for tax purposes


The IRS told the online guys they had to start abiding by the existing rules, which require anyone with income (?) over $600 to report it. Paypal is doing the same. There is considerable confusion among sellers whether their costs or original purchase price can be offset (i.e. whether the 1099 reflects net income.)

There was a long discussion on Facebook G scale swap and shop which included a few tax lawyers, but I am none the wiser how if works. Fortunately I don't buy and sell all year!
Some Facebook sellers decided they would only take cash and would not ship items so the IRS would never find out. [They are still legally required to report the income, even if it is cash, but we all know how that works.]



OldNoob said:


> Has anyone found any other selling options that allow paypal to be the funding source?


Facebook Swap & Shop has 10,000 users and specifically allows Paypal. The Admin insists you use Paypal goods & Services so you have some protection, but I have not heard of many problems - if it looks too good to be true, it probably is. I have personally liquidated 2 (small) estate collections that way in the past 3 months.

A big advantage of Facebook is that feedback is instant. If you priced the item too high then it will take months to sell. If it is too low then you'll have 10 messages in the first hour and you'll have to sort out who was first (the customary polite way to handle it.)

I do not post on FB otherwise, and I have very few 'friends' other than the railroad groups. I do not consider it a very risky business, though I do not agree with FB's lack of principles in general.


----------



## RR Buttes (Dec 31, 2021)

OldNoob said:


> Hope this topic does not violate the forum rules.
> ive been a part time, off and on again, ebay seller since 2004
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

Uhh what did you mean to say?


----------



## RR Buttes (Dec 31, 2021)

Rail_Master4501 said:


> Uhh what did you mean to say?


I messed up on the qoute, If you read the bottom it has my text. Sorry guys.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

du-bousquetaire said:


> We Europeans fond of US type prototypes have nearly stopped buying on E bay USA which charges systematically exhorbitant shipping rates, to which the French customs (No relations to E bay of course) add the shipping to the price paid, although in many cases these items bought are second hand. In other words the shipping policy of E bay has completly discouraged the rather brisk market for Europeans who like US railroads. Sort of like sawing off the branch you are sitting on. Besides that they have discontinued some rather nice (useful) classifications which used to exist like imported brass, etc. Making searching for an item a much longer much more tedious prospect.


Last year the EU started making the US sellers pay the import duty fees. I see many large online dealers that will not ship to the EU.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

I've never had a problem with buying or selling on Ebay.
I've bought and sold there since 1999.
They changed the way sellers are paid back about 2 years ago,but you still pay for your purchases through Paypal.
Ebay then disburses the funds to your bank account on the following Tuesday.
It's actually pretty simple,and you still receive a monthly invoice.
They have never withdrawn the selling fees from my bank, or Paypal account, until the account comes due for the month.
And then they let you know when to expect.the money to be withdrawn from your account.
Now they do withdraw the money for shipping from your bank account when you print the shipping label.
Perhaps that's what happened to the op?
That can be a bummer, but that's the way it is.
Unfortunately , you can blame the current administration in Washington for this ridiculous flap over taxes.
But that is waxing political, and politics do not belong here.


----------



## tommy98466 (Dec 27, 2007)

OldNoob said:


> Hope this topic does not violate the forum rules.
> ive been a part time, off and on again, ebay seller since 2004
> 
> Back in Feb 2022 i put a engine up for auction and every thing went well.
> ...


If you would have gone through with the sale, eBay would have taken the charges it out of the proceeds of the sale and not your bank account.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

tommy98466 said:


> If you would have gone through with the sale, eBay would have taken the charges it out of the proceeds of the sale and not your bank account.


That's my past experience, but I haven't sold anything lately. Maybe it changed. Seem like eBay is always changing their agreement.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, ive noticed extortionate shipping prices as well for a couple of years, it seems.
another profit center, i think.

no longer doing ebay or paypal.
i too as a buyer, have had issues with refunds to my credit card, with funds now going into the paypal wallet. Cant get a refund check w/o providing bank info, which i refuse to grant.


----------



## oldguyjim (May 18, 2021)

76 year old guy that has never written on this forum - but this thread struck a sensitive spot for me. I have sold over 2000 items on eBay going back to the late 1990's. Antique restored vehicles, tractors, toys, radios and more. eBay used to be great. Not anymore in my book. Even with that record they now tell me I am a 'casual seller'. No benefits. Even though the customer pays immediately it eBay hangs on to MY money for as long as a week before it is deposited in my bank account. Even though I have to ship the item immediately. And if the purchase price is over a certain amount - I believe $600 - they will not release the funds to me until the item is delivered. Never no mind I have no control over UPS or USPS or whomever. Yes eBay used to be great. I have meant many wonderful people all over the world via eBay. These days though I have to be extremely desperate to list anything there for sale. And now - I just purchased an item and eBay actually did charge me a fee for the purchase!


----------



## greatbasinmachine7 (10 mo ago)

Have any of you tried buying and selling on modeltraindepo.com? I have had pretty good luck on Model Train Depo buying and selling!


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

whats so odd is... the new changes on ebay,, have not apparently applied to Chinese sellers yet.


----------

